# Best place to purchase t&g oak



## LBCarpentry (14 Jun 2021)

Have a load of internal oak doors to make (ledged and braced)

Is there anywhere I can purchase unfinished oak tounge and groove blanks? Obviously need to be nice and flat. I will be routering a decorative stop bead along the tongue before assembly.

I can order and plane up the rails myself. But hoping to buy the blanks

Many thanks!

Louis


----------



## topchippyles (14 Jun 2021)

LBCarpentry said:


> Have a load of internal oak doors to make (ledged and braced)
> 
> Is there anywhere I can purchase unfinished oak tounge and groove blanks? Obviously need to be nice and flat. I will be routering a decorative stop bead along the tongue before assembly.
> 
> ...


I have a stack of nice oak which would have been perfect for these and checked yesterday and they are seasoned now after 2 years but i do not ship only locally supplied.Local hardwood dealers place to start as your aware i should think.


----------



## Spectric (14 Jun 2021)

If you are making these doors then why are you not wanting to do the T&G's, I would have thought this is an easy task compared to making the doors so your skill levels are way higher than needed. I don't claim to be a highly skilled chippy but I made the bead & butt boards for the bathroom in Sapelle easily but although I need interior doors I am very hesitant to make them.


----------



## Old.bodger (14 Jun 2021)

Any help?






Oak flooring Surrey | Oak and Wood


High quality engineered and solid oak flooring at very competitive prices. Available in various sizes and oil & brushed finish or unfinished. Excellent customer reviews on this product.




www.oakandwood.co.uk


----------



## johnnyb (14 Jun 2021)

what I found is this just wasn't available. Best I could find was inch boards regularised ie all sawn to 5 or 6 inch so one setting would make the t and g( in a four sider) 
also I found no matter what wood I used some twisted to buggeration. I suggest extremely careful selection of wood and 
carefully assembling is the way. 
by far the most successful was prime grade euro oak. it was mostly very stable after properly straightening.
but eye-watering price wise ....ouch


----------



## RobinBHM (14 Jun 2021)

LBCarpentry said:


> Have a load of internal oak doors to make (ledged and braced)
> 
> Is there anywhere I can purchase unfinished oak tounge and groove blanks? Obviously need to be nice and flat. I will be routering a decorative stop bead along the tongue before assembly.
> 
> ...



I don't know if they are still going, but Imused to buy oak door blanks from County Hardwoods in Taunton.

I used to send them a list of the door widths and they would supply me with random boards which added up to slightly over the fin size and I trimmed.

They make their ledges with 2 grooves and they supply a cock bead trim - so you screw through the groove and bang the bead on - no need to plug

Alternatively WL West and son do kits...I think


----------



## Spectric (14 Jun 2021)

Have you worked out the cost of making these doors against buying them made, yes they are not cheap at around £200 each but time is money unless they are for yourself and not for a client.


----------



## johnnyb (15 Jun 2021)

probably right that buying the door complete may be best cheapest. also any bananas can be returned!


----------



## Andy (15 Jun 2021)

British Hardwoods do oak door kits as well as a lot of other stuff, and will probably do bespoke machining if you ask. Their products are first rate as is their service - I use them all the time.
Wood Flooring & Oak Flooring Proudly Made in the UK


----------



## LBCarpentry (15 Jun 2021)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I shall pick my way through these today. Have also spoken to wealan oak who were very helpful and a good price.

Thanks again

Louis


----------



## Ollie78 (16 Jun 2021)

About 3 years ago ....


----------

